# Retro Women/Housewife Photos



## ThereSheGoes (Nov 9, 2011)

I know this is really specific.  I love the 40s & 50s clothing and hairstyles and all the bright colors.  Some of the furniture is really cool too.  I have an acquaintance who takes a lot of photographs like this, and I just love them!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Derrel (Nov 9, 2011)

yeah, that type of work is becoming QUITE popular, done mostly by female photographers who work on a friend-to-friend and circle of friends basis, and market off of Facebook. The props and accessories are fairly simple....an old refrigerator, and old kitchen table and a few deco chairs, some checkerboard curtains, lotsa curlers and hairspray, pleated skirts, stockings and garters....etc.

"Real women" and "plus-sized women" (cough, cough, I know e.rose, I know) seem to be gravitating to this kind of approach to their intimate or boudoir shoots these days. There are some people who have refined this retro-styled boudoir/glamour/pinup/cheesecake photography to a pretty high level. I know two Facebook photographers within my circle are shooting this stuff.


----------



## ThereSheGoes (Nov 9, 2011)

Derrel said:


> yeah, that type of work is becoming QUITE popular, done mostly by female photographers who work on a friend-to-friend and circle of friends basis, and market off of Facebook. The props and accessories are fairly simple....an old refrigerator, and old kitchen table and a few deco chairs, some checkerboard curtains, lotsa curlers and hairspray, pleated skirts, stockings and garters....etc.
> 
> "Real women" and "plus-sized women" (cough, cough, I know e.rose, I know) seem to be gravitating to this kind of approach to their intimate or boudoir shoots these days. There are some people who have refined this retro-styled boudoir/glamour/pinup/cheesecake photography to a pretty high level. I know two Facebook photographers within my circle are shooting this stuff.



That's awesome.  I need to raid my mother's apartment for some props (she was born in the 40s, and has a lot of her mom's old stuff) and take some photos of my own willing friends.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 9, 2011)

It's Pin-Up photography. It's OFTEN seen in boudoir photography. Just google Pin Up Photographer and you'll find TONS


----------



## ThereSheGoes (Nov 10, 2011)

MLeeK said:


> It's Pin-Up photography. It's OFTEN seen in boudoir photography. Just google Pin Up Photographer and you'll find TONS



Hmm... but I don't necessarily mean just the scantily clad ones.  Like wearing a regular dress and dishwashing gloves and curlers or something LOL.


----------



## dots (Nov 10, 2011)

MLeeK said:


> Just google Pin Up Photographer and you'll find TONS


 cool!


----------



## angelography (Nov 11, 2011)

I like some of the Pin Up style work I've seen, but as w/anything "fad-ish", it is already becoming overdone. Unless your decor is vintage 40's, where would the prints look appropriate other than the Internet or in a portfolio? Call me crazy, but I prefer to live in the present instead of reshooting history. After all, photogs from that era did a great job capturing it already right? Just sayin


----------



## thepaulreid (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi all, I did a shoot like this earlier in the year.  Went to a local launderette!




Launderette Shoot 7 by The Paul Reid, on Flickr




Gwen Revisited by The Paul Reid, on Flickr


----------

